# atheist and proud



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

*atheist and proud*​


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

Religion plays no place in society.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Religion plays no place in society.


 
Atheist or Agnostic? Atheists go beyond religion and do not acknowledge an higher power...

I'm Agnostic, though I don't believe there is a god either. I do believe in a higher power which I will not pretend to understand...


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Atheist or Agnostic? Atheists go beyond religion and do not acknowledge an higher power...
> 
> I'm Agnostic, though I don't believe there is a god either. I do believe in a higher power which I will not pretend to understand...


 
Can you explain this higher power


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Can you explain this higher power



Science.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

What the fuck is "pround"?  You illiterate godless faggot


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Can you explain this higher power


 
I simply believe in collective energy. When one dies, I don't think their energy dies, I think it becomes part of the collective energy which is shared by the living. Like positive and negative ions...

I think some religion follows this shit, Buddhists of something, Bahia as well. I've never looked into it...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

colochine said:


> Science.


 
Yup, I think all energy is science based...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I simply believe in collective energy. When one dies, I don't think their energy dies, I think it becomes part of the collective energy which is shared by the living. Like positive and negative ions...
> 
> I think some religion follows this shit, Buddhists of something, Bahia as well. I've never looked into it...



This is some sword-swallowing homo shit


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I simply believe in collective energy. When one dies, I don't think their energy dies, I think it becomes part of the collective energy which is shared by the living. Like positive and negative ions...
> 
> I think some religion follows this shit, Buddhists of something, Bahia as well. I've never looked into it...


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Yup, I think all energy is science based...



Science is not a cosmic force. One would hope the study of energy is science based but what you said makes no sense.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

being atheist is as extreme as being a devout christian, its better to just be agnostic.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> being atheist is as extreme as being a devout christian, its better to just be agnostic.


 
Werd!  An atheist who claims to have knowledge that even the most brilliant scientific minds on the planet don't possess is just as ignorant as a fundamentalist of any religion.  Basically, what they're claiming is that if they can't detect the presence of a higher power with any of their own 5 humanly senses, it can't possibly exist.  Therefore, humans are the highest power in the universe, even though the latter created the former.


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

*Atheism* is, in a broad sense, the rejection of belief in the existence of deities. In a narrower sense, atheism is specifically the position that there are no deities. Most inclusively, atheism is simply the absence of belief that any deities exist. Atheism is contrasted with theism, which in its most general form is the belief that at least one deity exists, and with agnosticism, which leaves the matter of existence open.
The term _atheism_ originated from the Greek  (_atheo_, meaning "without god", which was applied with a negative connotation to those thought to reject the gods worshipped by the larger society. With the spread of freethought, skeptical inquiry, and subsequent increase in criticism of religion, application of the term narrowed in scope. The first individuals to identify themselves as "atheist" appeared in the 18th century.
Atheists tend to be skeptical of supernatural claims, citing a lack of empirical evidence. Atheists have offered various rationales for not believing in any deity. These include the problem of evil, the argument from inconsistent revelations, and the argument from nonbelief. Other arguments for atheism range from the philosophical to the social to the historical. Although some atheists have adopted secular philosophies, there is no one ideology or set of behaviors to which all atheists adhere Many atheists hold that atheism is a more parsimonious worldview than theism, and therefore the burden of proof lies not on the atheist to disprove the existence of God, but on the theist to provide a rationale for theism.
Although in Western culture atheists are usually irreligious, some are spiritual Moreover, atheism also figures in certain religious and spiritual belief systems, such as Jainism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and Neopagan movements such as Wicca, Jainism and some forms of Buddhism do not advocate belief in gods, whereas Hinduism holds atheism to be valid, but difficult to follow spiritually.Since conceptions of atheism vary, determining how many atheists exist in the world today is no easy task. According to one estimate, about 2.3% of the world's population are atheists, while a further 11.9% are nonreligious. According to another, rates of self-reported atheism are among the highest in Western nations, again to varying degrees: United States (4%), Italy (7%), Spain (11%), Great Britain (17%), Germany (20%), and France (32%).


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Tl;dr


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! An atheist who claims to have knowledge that even the most brilliant scientific minds on the planet don't possess is just as ignorant as a fundamentalist of any religion. Basically, what they're claiming is that if they can't detect the presence of a higher power with any of their own 5 humanly senses, it can't possibly exist. Therefore, humans are the highest power in the universe, even though the latter created the former.


 
Wrong.  Atheists simply do not believe in God.  Period.  It is not a belief, it is a lack of belief.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

Atheists are gay.


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Atheists are gay.


 Only for your daddy.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

So you gays want to blow his dad?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Only for your daddy.


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

Its funny if your religious you will defend it no matter what, but when it comes to following it  a different story.  Would Jesus be cool with you taking steroids?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Its funny if your religious you will defend it no matter what, but when it comes to following it  a different story.  Would Jesus be cool with you taking steroids?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Its funny if your religious you will defend it no matter what, but when it comes to following it a different story. Would Jesus be cool with you taking steroids?


 
Probably since they weren't illegal back then.  I wonder what kind of gears you could get in those days.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

This just in: IDGAF.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> This is some sword-swallowing homo shit


 
You've got experience with that sort of thing, do you...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

troubador said:


> Science is not a cosmic force. One would hope the study of energy is science based but what you said makes no sense.


 

Science can explain energy, why one feels good around negative ions, etc.

Of course, I've already said I'm not expert and I haven't done anything to learn more about it...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Science can explain energy, why one feels good around negative ions,QUOTE]
> 
> Speak for yourself.  I get queasy around positive ions.  I usually prefer negative ones.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> vancouver said:
> 
> 
> > Science can explain energy, why one feels good around negative ions,QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 Im sorry did i hurt someones feelings?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)

^^^^
I don't have feelings because feelings are gay, 
and i'm totally not gay,
i'm all about V-A-G-I-N-A

You, on the other hand, are severely homosexual at best..


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^
> I don't have feelings because feelings are gay,
> and i'm totally not gay,
> i'm all about V-A-G-I-N-A
> ...


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Science can explain energy, why one feels good around negative ions, etc.



I don't know about that. Sounds more like pseudoscience.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

In the beginning, god made the sea, and on the 7th day, he made IML,
I'm not saying, we're better than you,

But can't you see the light, don't be a tool....

I know from rightous, I know from sin, I got two sides, and they're both friends..


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 16, 2011)

A lot of folks incorrectly believe that atheists claim that there is no god and they can prove it.  But, in reality, their just taking the stance that there is not enough evidence to convince them that there is a god.  This is not as extreme as religious people who vehemently claim there is a god and they have spoken to him.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> A lot of folks incorrectly believe that atheists claim that there is no god and they can prove it.  But, in reality, their just taking the stance that *there is not enough evidence to convince them that there is a god*.  This is not as extreme as religious people who vehemently claim there is a god and they have spoken to him.



What evidence would convince science of the existence of such a force?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What evidence would convince science of the existence of such a force?



I'm not sure, but it would require god himself to float down on a cloud for me to believe it.  Or, I'd just wonder where I can get more of this great acid.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been getting into Satanism recently. Philosophically, it makes more sense than anything else i have ever read. I even checked into seeing if there were any local chapters.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not sure, but it would require god himself to float down on a cloud for me to believe it.  Or, I'd just wonder where I can get more of this great acid.



I trust you can understand the relevance of that question. I didn't expect you to be reluctant to answer. 

Do you know anything about lsd or was that just a sarcastic response based on misinformation?

When it was legal and in the experimental stage it was Aldous Huxley who said that the people who would benefit the most from taking this drug were the Professors of science as they needed to shake off their preconceived beliefs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I have been getting into Satanism recently. Philosophically, it makes more sense than anything else i have ever read. I even checked into seeing if there were any local chapters.


 

Interesting.  I'd like to know if there's a chapter in Beijing.  I might want to go to one of their worship services.


----------



## cschaaf (Dec 16, 2011)

Agnostic here myself, I like to think I'm open to anything, just not overly willing to hop in to any one set of beliefs, as I think they're all perverted in one way or another when they become organized... When people organize, they being outside agendas and footnotes to the original intention of religion, which I think is why most people are weary of it


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)

dgp said:


> Noheawaiian said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Interesting.  I'd like to know if there's a chapter in Beijing.  I might want to go to one of their worship services.



Only the retards actually worship Satan, sort of like the ones who worship god. Modern Satanism is just a philosophy that man is a creature of lust and passion. It is more or less just a community of selfish fuck hedonist, and I think I would fit right in.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 16, 2011)

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.- Carl Sagan

You all should read  George H. Smith's book, Atheism: The Case Against God.  I've suggested reading this book before, but it deserves repeating because it is such a thorough argument.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What evidence would convince science of the existence of such a force?



Maybe the discovery of the god particle in the large hadron collider?



Anyway I liked where nohe went with this thread, so i'll continue...


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I trust you can understand the relevance of that question. I didn't expect you to be reluctant to answer.
> 
> Do you know anything about lsd or was that just a sarcastic response based on misinformation?
> 
> When it was legal and in the experimental stage it was Aldous Huxley who said that the people who would benefit the most from taking this drug were the Professors of science as they needed to shake off their preconceived beliefs.



I'm not sure if I know exactly what you're getting at.  But, I am very familiar w LSD, I've used it along w mushrooms and ecstacy on MANY occasions and sometimes together.  I love the combination of LSD and ecstasy especially.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.- Carl Sagan
> 
> You all should read  George H. Smith's book, Atheism: The Case Against God.  I've suggested reading this book before, but it deserves repeating because it is such a thorough argument.



I'll look into that.  Ive read nearly everything by Christopher Hitchens, Sam Harris, and Richard Dawkins.  My favorite is "the end of faith," by Harris.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not sure if I know exactly what you're getting at.  But, I am very familiar w LSD, I've used it along w mushrooms and ecstacy on MANY occasions and sometimes together.  I love the combination of LSD and ecstasy especially.



I was mainly interested hearing your answer to my original question. Surely that wasn't your answer, was it?


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Maybe the discovery of the god particle in the large hadron collider?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I liked where nohe went with this thread, so i'll continue...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

The real Jesus was high on murr & hookers. He probably SFW and LHJO too


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think a holy book that is 100% accurate would have gone a long to convince me.   Instead I'm left with a book that tells me the world is flat, everything was created in 6 days, the mustard seed is the smallest seed on earth, and a great flood killed everything but one family and the animals he could save.

All those are false, and a true omnipotent God would know better.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

meanwhile in america....


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I was mainly interested hearing your answer to my original question. Surely that wasn't your answer, was it?



I think that science has already determined that the universe works perfectly well w natural explanations.  If we lived in a universe w supernatural beings, science would be pointless.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 17, 2011)

Murr
hahaha


----------



## weakback (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> Its funny if your religious you will defend it no matter what, but when it comes to following it a different story. Would Jesus be cool with you taking steroids?


 

Sorry to hear your a lost soul! I dont see why he (Jesus) would have a problem with steroids!Would getting big and strong be considered a sin?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

weakback said:


> Sorry to hear your a lost soul! I dont see why he (Jesus) would have a problem with steroids!Would getting big and strong be considered a sin?



Why do you assume that someone that doesn't accept jesus is a lost soul?  70% of the world is nonchristian and most of them do perfectly fine.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

weakback said:


> Sorry to hear your a lost soul! I dont see why he (Jesus) would have a problem with steroids!Would getting big and strong be considered a sin?


 

In almost every list of sins, *pride* or *hubris*, is considered the original and most serious of the seven deadly sins, and the source of the others.* It is identified as a desire to be more important or attractive than others, or in bodybuilders bigger than the next guy in the gym. *failing to acknowledge the good work of others, and excessive love of self (especially holding self out of proper position toward God). Dante's definition was "love of self perverted to hatred and contempt for one's neighbour." In Jacob Bidermann's medieval miracle play, _Cenodoxus_, pride is the deadliest of all the sins and leads directly to the damnation of the titulary famed Parisian doctor. In perhaps the best-known example, the story of Lucifer, pride (his desire to compete with God) was what caused his fall from Heaven, and his resultant transformation into Satan. In Dante's _Divine Comedy_, the penitents were forced to walk with stone slabs bearing down on their backs to induce feelings of humility.

I think you need to read you bible more


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 17, 2011)

Awh hell, lets throw in some of azza's sins too


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

^^^^Not sure what that has to do with anything?^^^^


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> Religion _*plays no place*_ in society.


"plays no part" or "has no place"? You are not a good example of an intelligent atheist.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> "plays no part" or "has no place"? You are not a good example of an intelligent atheist.


 



Yes it plays a huge part in society, but should it?  As for questioning my education, I can care less.    Ok smarty pants,  why was this country founded?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> Yes it plays a huge part in society, but should it?  As for questioning my education, _*I can care less*_.    Ok smarty pants,  why was this country founded?


You "can care less". This implies that you do at least care a little. As such, why don't you just try getting your G.E.D. 1st. After that try "Writing for Success".


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You "can care less". This implies that you do at least care a little. As such, why don't you just try getting your G.E.D. 1st. After that try "Writing for Success".




When the argument fails, attack grammar.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> When the argument fails, attack grammar.


What argument? BTW, fuck off. Also, when someone wants to win an argument their intelligence and basic understanding of simple things such as "English" comes into play.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What argument? BTW, fuck off. Also, when someone wants to win an argument their intelligence and basic understanding of simple things such as "English" comes into play.



Because the possibility that you could find someone on the Internet who's native tongue isn't English is hard to phantom. 

Keep distracting from your failed ideology though, name calling is making you look so intelligently superior.


----------



## weakback (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> In almost every list of sins, *pride* or *hubris*, is considered the original and most serious of the seven deadly sins, and the source of the others.* It is identified as a desire to be more important or attractive than others, or in bodybuilders bigger than the next guy in the gym. *failing to acknowledge the good work of others, and excessive love of self (especially holding self out of proper position toward God). Dante's definition was "love of self perverted to hatred and contempt for one's neighbour." In Jacob Bidermann's medieval miracle play, _Cenodoxus_, pride is the deadliest of all the sins and leads directly to the damnation of the titulary famed Parisian doctor. In perhaps the best-known example, the story of Lucifer, pride (his desire to compete with God) was what caused his fall from Heaven, and his resultant transformation into Satan. In Dante's _Divine Comedy_, the penitents were forced to walk with stone slabs bearing down on their backs to induce feelings of humility.
> 
> I think you need to read you bible more


 

Good post,i rep you for it. I dont agree with it!The bible is always taken out of text!


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Because the possibility that you could find someone on the Internet who's native tongue isn't English is hard to _*phantom*_.
> 
> Keep distracting from your failed ideology though, name calling is making you look so intelligently superior.


I'm certain you meant to say, "fathom". Right? Fuckin' dunce...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I'm certain you meant to say, "fathom". Right?



Way to take the bait, are you made entirely of osmium?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Know.


Whatever it is you are arguing about would be better served if its representatives were at least able to write legibly.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Way to take the bait, are you made entirely of osmium?


Lol...there was no "bait. Only another illiterate trying to save the day. Nice try though, dunce. I love how you tried to edit a post to fit your purpose.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Deists, what a lot of your founding fathers were.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...there was no "bait. Only another illiterate trying to save the day. Nice try though, dunce. I love how you tried to edit a post to fit your purpose.



Of course, not like I'm making fun of you for trying to distract from your original moronic point by trying to point out grammar errors.   That proves nothing, other than your are wrong and need an escape.

Wanna get away?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Of course, not like I'm making fun of you for trying to distract from your original moronic point by trying to point out grammar errors.   That proves nothing, other than your are wrong and need an escape.
> 
> Wanna get away?


Keep trying, dunce. Anything to lure posters away from your lack of writing and spelling skills. 

Also, what was my original point, dunce?  What an idiot. Smacking you around is like hitting fireflies with a wiffle ball bat.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Keep trying, dunce. Anything to lure posters away from your lack of writing and spelling skills.
> 
> Also, what was my original point, dunce?  What an idiot. Smacking you around is like hitting fireflies with a wiffle ball bat.



Dunce??  WTF you live in Texas?   Only a redneck douche would call someone a dunce.   Get with it Peter Pan.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Dunce??  WTF you live in Texas?   Only a redneck douche would call someone a dunce.   Get with it Peter Pan.


Hmmm...trying to deflect again, dunce? Is it because you're a dunce?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hmmm...trying to deflect again, dunce? Is it because you're a dunce?



I'll take that as a yes, you live in Texas.   Steers don't type so at least I know why you're so angry.   Good luck with your English degree, make sure you ask all customers if they'd like fries when you graduate.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You "can care less". This implies that you do at least care a little. As such, why don't you just try getting your G.E.D. 1st. After that try "Writing for Success".


 
I am sorry english is not my first language.  It is my 3ed.  You never answered the question.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I think that science has already determined that the universe works perfectly well w natural explanations.  If we lived in a universe w supernatural beings, science would be pointless.



I'm not arguing for or against. I'm just highlighting how absurd the idea is for there to be scientific proof as if that were to occur it would be just classed as science.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm not arguing for or against. I'm just highlighting how absurd the idea is for there to be scientific proof as if that were to occur it would be just classed as science.


Correct, I just wasn't exactly sure what your question was.  In other words, if there were scientific proof it wouldn't be supernatural or magical.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Correct, I just wasn't exactly sure what your question was.  In other words, if there were scientific proof it wouldn't be supernatural or magical.



I've studied existence until it led me to realise that consciousness and quantum physics defied the scientific method. It depends what you class as being supernatural. 

*Supernatural*
Adjective:	
(of a manifestation or event) Attributed to some force beyond scientific understanding or the laws of nature.

Both quantum physics and consciousness fit the criteria as being supernatural and cannot be explained with science.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've studied existence until it led me to realise that consciousness and quantum physics defied the scientific method. It depends what you class as being supernatural.
> 
> *Supernatural*
> Adjective:
> ...



Or, it just can't be explained YET.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just thinking out loud here, not really taking a stance.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

Airplanes were magic until they were created exactly 108 years ago.  Not so magical anymore.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

I will be blessing all gears in the name of baby Jesus so go ahead and blast away without fear of hellfire eternal.

Amen


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Or, it just can't be explained YET.



There's a good reason why. It never will be explained using material based methods as neither are material based problems.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

i dont know what to beleive...i wish i had the answers...i do know that the farther from god/church/christianity the country has gotten...the worse things have been...thats not even remotely debateable


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> There's a good reason why. It never will be explained using material based methods as neither are material based problems.



Once something is figured out or explained, it leaves the realm of supernatural.  To me, supernatural is similar to magical and can't be explained, it just is.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont know what to beleive...i wish i had the answers...i do know that the farther from god/church/christianity the country has gotten...the worse things have been...thats not even remotely debateable



You mean that we should go back to slavery and treating women like second class citizens?  The good Ol days...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont know what to beleive...i wish i had the answers...i do know that the farther from god/church/christianity the country has gotten...the worse things have been...thats not even remotely debateable


Our standard of living has skyrocketed, and it can be mostly attributed to technological advances, not religion.  So, actually it's very debatable.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

america doesnt resemble the ideals the founding fathers had in mind...might as well be a dictatorship at this point....hope you dont have more than 7 days worth groceries



middle class get raped....rich get discounts...america, land of the free...lol


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> america doesnt resemble the ideals the founding fathers had in mind...might as well be a dictatorship at this point....hope you dont have more than 7 days worth groceries
> 
> 
> 
> middle class get raped....rich get discounts...america, land of the free...lol



I don't disagree w any if this, I just don't think our problems are lack of religion.  And, although things are seeming pretty shitty, we're much better off than our ancestors.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

what i was talking about are christian values...like its a noble thing to be a preacher...try to lead people to lead a good,moralistic  life...but look at joyce myer...giant mansions,jet airplanes...

everyone looks for loopholes now...greed rules...hell its only natural

imo it used to be about how hard you worked...now its all about finding a way to rip people off...there is no respect for anything or anyone...nothing is held sacred


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what i was talking about are christian values...like its a noble thing to be a preacher...try to lead people to lead a good,moralistic  life...but look at joyce myer...giant mansions,jet airplanes...
> 
> everyone looks for loopholes now...greed rules...hell its only natural
> 
> imo it used to be about how hard you worked...now its all about finding a way to rip people off...there is no respect for anything or anyone...nothing is held sacred



Agreed, except those morals aren't exclusive to Christianity.  Many cultures have great morals without Christianity.  Japan is a great example.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I don't disagree w any if this, I just don't think our problems are lack of religion.  And, although things are seeming pretty shitty, we're much better off than our ancestors.



that is precisely why thing's are "shitty".  Our technology has outpaced our spiritual advancement.  Spirituality give you a wholeness that nothing else can replace because we are spiritual beings not material being's.  When we realize this things will get brighter.  That is what everyone yearns for is wholeness.  

It's like a fish on land for it's entire life.  Then it finally finds some water and jumps in and says wholly fuck this is what I really need


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> that is precisely why thing's are "shitty".  Our technology has outpaced our spiritual advancement.  Spirituality give you a wholeness that nothing else can replace because we are spiritual beings not material being's.  When we realize this things will get brighter.  That is what everyone yearns for is wholeness.
> 
> It's like a fish on land for it's entire life.  Then it finally finds some water and jumps in and says wholly fuck this is what I really need



Define "spiritual being" for me.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

spiritual as in not material.  Your real self is "higher" or spiritual.  Your consciousness is your real self.  Body is just a house for your consciousness.  Your consciousness can be projected outside of your body right?  

You were meant to have dominion over everything material.  As Einstein said, matter is just energy.  Spiritual energy is energy that vibrates at a higher rate than denser matter like what your body is made of.  He theorized correctly that E=m2 which states matter and energy are the same thing.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thus "God" in scientific term's in just energy.  Everything that was made was made from God  <---Bible quote.  

Our world is made up of the same shit as in "heaven"  Just spiritual energy that has been lowered in vibration to made it seem dense.  

Basically everything in the same shit.  It's an illusion that it's not.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

That is why God say's Atheist are just confused.  lol  sense of humor out of love


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ye are God's  ----another bible quote. 

We are basically "borrowing" part of God itself.  It is a supreme gift to be alive and do what we choose with part of his self.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh geez.  I can assure you that I'm not very spiritual and I lead a very moral, satisfying and fulfilling life.  I don't need to believe in god to be good, nor do I need to think there is an afterlife to be content w my life.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

You do realize that 79% of the world is nonchristian and most of them are happy, moral people.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

It is complex man.  Life is complex.  There is no way to say there is no higher order of things.  And you would be very prideful to say that you know the order of thing's.  Better like Prince said to be agnostic.  At least that is more humble saying that you don't know.  

Earth is a tiny speck of dust in the macrocosmic world.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> It is complex man.  Life is complex.  There is no way to say there is no higher order of things.  And you would be very prideful to say that you know the order of thing's.  Better like Prince said to be agnostic.  At least that is more humble saying that you don't know.
> 
> Earth is a tiny speck of dust in the macrocosmic world.



Agnostic means that they don't know what they believe.  I know that I don't believe in god.  This is not the same as saying, "I know there is no god.". That would be as absurd as a religious person claiming that they know there is a god.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You do realize that 79% of the world is nonchristian and most of them are happy, moral people.


 not here...where im from(america)...kids shoot each other...banks rob the people that make deposits...the country gives all its jobs and money to other countrys for no aparent reason...all our freedoms are slowly but surely disapearing

usa...its a cesspool...a big toilet...sure its not the worse...there are far worse...but its a shell of its former glory


lol at the majority of people being good moralistic people....its quite obvious...most would stab you in the back...take your wallet and then laugh at the reality show showing your kids starving


it is no longer cool to be patriotic or even good

rims,drugs and fame


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

But how are you not just as absurd saying you claim to know there is not a God.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

So we should worship you because you are all knowing.  Your religion is there is not a God and therefore there is an alternative to bring this shitty world into a more beautiful peaceful co existence.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not here...where im from(america)...kids shoot each other...banks rob the people that make deposits...the country gives all its jobs and money to other countrys for no aparent reason...all our freedoms are slowly but surely disapearing
> 
> usa...its a cesspool...a big toilet...sure its not the worse...there are far worse...but its a shell of its former glory
> 
> ...


America is predominantly christian


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> So we should worship you because you are all knowing.  Your religion is there is not a God and therefore there is an alternative to bring this shitty world into a more beautiful peaceful co existence.



You obviously didn't read my post, I said I don't believe in god, but I also don't claim to know for certainty whether there is one or not.  Your claim that there is a god w no proof is idiotic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

i dont see it...but i wasnt trying to say "jesus" is the answer to those problems...i think its respect...putting something before yourself...old school values...but where did most old school values come from


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not here...where im from(america)...kids shoot each other...banks rob the people that make deposits...the country gives all its jobs and money to other countrys for no aparent reason...all our freedoms are slowly but surely disapearing
> 
> usa...its a cesspool...a big toilet...sure its not the worse...there are far worse...but its a shell of its former glory
> 
> ...



Again, I agree w this description.  I just don't think that believing in virgin births and resurrections are the answer.  I'm good for the sake of being good, not fear if hell.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

33,3% so named as 'christian'
66.6% so named as 'non- christian'

Yet ultimately all 100% are sentient beings flowing the same red color  blood within, living on one tiny dot of sand in the infinite river of  stars, galaxies, universes.Yet this earthly sentient beings are at such a  primitive state of its development, arguing about their existence and  through greed, hatred and delusions, endanger themselves.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont see it...but i wasnt trying to say "jesus" is the answer to those problems...i think its respect...putting something before yourself...old school values...but where did most old school values come from


You are right, we don't have these values, and they are the values of Jesus, but they're also the values of many Buddhists, and other philosophers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You are right, we don't have these values, and they are the values of Jesus, but they're also the values of many Buddhists, and other philosophers.


 yep


----------



## mario_ps2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone that does not believe God exists is an *IDIOT*....(no pun intended)

How can you not believe in God?!!! Look around you..God is everywhere...

Whether you believe in God or not.. We all human beings have one eternal destination for our rest of our eternity.. in Heaven or Hell...

Which side are you going to choose?


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

mario get out of here with your heaven and hell eternal damnation bs.  This ain't the 50's.  Go find another place to play.


You give Christians a bad name with your holier than thou attitude.  Your such an asshole and I mean it.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 18, 2011)

mario_ps2 said:


> Anyone that does not believe God exists is an *IDIOT*....(no pun intended)
> 
> How can you not believe in God?!!! Look around you..God is everywhere...
> 
> ...



You should take a biology class


----------



## darebear7 (Dec 18, 2011)

dont belive in god? lol sounds like a homo to me haha i guess you figured since your gay your going to hell anyway might as well just not believe at all lol


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

darebear7 said:


> dont belive in god? lol sounds like a homo to me haha i guess you figured since your gay your going to hell anyway might as well just not believe at all lol




Wow, your dead on.  Had you know.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 18, 2011)

darebear7 said:


> dont belive in god? lol sounds like a homo to me haha i guess you figured since your gay your going to hell anyway might as well just not believe at all lol



Einstein didn't believe in god either, nor does Stephen hawkings.  Also, 93% of the scientists in the National Academy of Scientists are atheists.  It seems like intelligent people find themselves on one side of this debate.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 18, 2011)

There is no proof that God exists.


----------



## mario_ps2 (Dec 18, 2011)

And I don't care if I get negative points or get banned... The truth is the truth whether you like it or not...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 18, 2011)

mario_ps2 said:


> And I don't care if I get negative points or get banned... The truth is the truth whether you like it or not...



So how will you prove what the truth is?


----------



## Chubby (Dec 18, 2011)

To me, a person who has no moral value is as same as animal.  Doesn't matter if you are a religious person or an athiest.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2011)

^ we aint nothing but mammals, you big chubby assed dummy. 

P.S. you look like Jonathan Davis on estrogen.


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

It's interesting to see how riled up people get when you simply state that you do not believe as they believe.  Being an Atheist is simply not believing in god.  Why do people get so upset by that?  It really makes no sense.  Some christians just baffle me.  Jumping up and down like a child and claiming what you believe is the truth is not going to convince people of anything.  The fact is, there are many people who do not believe in god or organized religion of any kind.  If you do and the fact that others do not upsets you, perhaps you should go back and read the section of your bible that talks about not passing judgment on others.  Accodring to your bible, that is your god's job, not yours.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> It's interesting to see how riled up people get when you simply state that you do not believe as they believe.  Being an Atheist is simply not believing in god.  Why do people get so upset by that?  It really makes no sense.  Some christians just baffle me.  Jumping up and down like a child and claiming what you believe is the truth is not going to convince people of anything.  The fact is, there are many people who do not believe in god or organized religion of any kind.  If you do and the fact that others do not upsets you, perhaps you should go back and read the section of your bible that talks about not passing judgment on others.  Accodring to your bible, that is your god's job, not yours.



^^^^^^ THAT 

I believe but who am I or anybody else to judge others. If you dont believe then hey better for you . You have nothing to worry about as far as going to hell or having to live by some sort of laws that you might not agree with .To each there own as long as it dont affect others


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 18, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I'll take that as a yes, you live in Texas.   Steers don't type so at least I know why you're so angry.   Good luck with your English degree, make sure you ask all customers if they'd like fries when you graduate.


Again, with the buffoonery. No I do not live in Texas. I'm certainly not against living in Texas though. BTW, I have a science degree, dunce.



dgp said:


> I am sorry english is not my first language.  It is my 3ed.  You never answered the question.


No apology necessary. I was just fuckin' around anyway, dude. 

Not sure what I believe at the moment. Science has changed the way I look at things.


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> It's interesting to see how riled up people get when you simply state that you do not believe as they believe. Being an Atheist is simply not believing in god. Why do people get so upset by that? It really makes no sense. Some christians just baffle me. Jumping up and down like a child and claiming what you believe is the truth is not going to convince people of anything. The fact is, there are many people who do not believe in god or organized religion of any kind. If you do and the fact that others do not upsets you, perhaps you should go back and read the section of your bible that talks about not passing judgment on others. Accodring to your bible, that is your god's job, not yours.


couldnt of said it better


----------



## Chubby (Dec 18, 2011)

Does atheism have golden rule? If it has golden rule, then most of atheists here are taliban of atheism.


----------



## troubador (Dec 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Does athiesm have golden rule?  If it has golden rule, then most of athiests here are taliban of athiesm.



No, atheism has Golden Corral all you can eat buffet. It's the taliban of buffets.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Does athiesm have golden rule?  If it has golden rule, then most of athiests here are taliban of athiesm.



The golden rule is logical.


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Does athiesm have golden rule? If it has golden rule, then most of athiests here are taliban of athiesm.


 
Grammar and spelling needs a lot of work. Remember i before e except after c. Might check for at least one complete sentence in each post as well.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> Grammar and spelling needs a lot of work. Remember i before e except after c. Might check for at least one complete sentence in each post as well.


 Thanks


----------



## Chubby (Dec 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> The golden rule is logical.


It can go either way.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> Grammar and spelling needs a lot of work.  Remember i before e except after c.  Might check for at least one complete sentence in each post as well.



So how am I supposed to spell protein from now on?


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So how am I supposed to spell protein from now on?


 
I know.  That's the trouble with those little spelling rules.  They always come with exceptions.  Protien just looked too strange, I guess.


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Thanks


 
No worries.  Just thought I'd try to lighten things up a bit.  My wife doesn't think I'm funny, either.


----------



## troubador (Dec 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> The golden rule is logical.



Yes, it might even be a good example of how well selfishness works. I think its nearly universal prominence is due to its self serving nature. Think about it from the individual's perspective... If I can get everyone else to adopt this philosophy it would be a great benefit for me. 

Generous players: game theory explores the Golden Rule's place in biology | Science News | Find Articles


----------



## troubador (Dec 18, 2011)

And here's a video that explains it also.
Robert Wright: The evolution of compassion | Video on TED.com


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

_If you’re religious, what is your religion? Christian is not an answer.   If you dont know why your not religious._


----------



## troubador (Dec 18, 2011)

dgp said:


> _If you???re religious, what is your religion? Christian is not an answer.   If you dont know why your not religious._



Are you dating chubby?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 18, 2011)

Blaze here........Who gives a shit ?


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Blaze here........Who gives a shit ?


 
You mean about you?  Probably nobody.


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Does atheism have golden rule? If it has golden rule, then most of atheists here are taliban of atheism.


 
Really? Like the Taliban huh? How can you compare people on this forum to people who beat women in the middle of the streets, have executions in soccer stadiums, and kill people who leave their faith? 

Like I said in some other thread, you seem like a nice person, but your logic baffles me sometimes.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> So how am I supposed to spell protein from now on?



Never rely on spelling rules for the English language, since the language doesn't seem to fucking want to follow it's own god damn rules...you know, kind of like a christian!


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> Really? Like the Taliban huh? How can you compare people on this forum to people who beat women in the middle of the streets, have executions in soccer stadiums, and kill people who leave their faith?
> 
> Like I said in some other thread, you seem like a nice person, but your logic baffles me sometimes.


 
I'd have to agree.  Comparing people who do not believe in god to the taliban seems a bit extreme, to say the least.


----------



## dgp (Dec 19, 2011)

Our ignorance is God; what we know is science.
I don't believe in God because I don't believe in Mother Goose.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 19, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> Really? Like the Taliban huh? How can you compare people on this forum to people who beat women in the middle of the streets, have executions in soccer stadiums, and kill people who leave their faith?
> 
> Like I said in some other thread, you seem like a nice person, but your logic baffles me sometimes.


Please don't take it literally. Taliban means extremist.
For example:
Buddhist Taliban = Buddhist extremist
Christian Taliban = Christian extremist
Jewish Taliban = Jewish extremist
I am calling them extremist because they humiliated an innocent woman on the other section of this forum, then they called it 'poking fun'. So I am assuming either there is golden rule for atheist or these people are extremist atheists. To me humiliating other people is never a fun.


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Please don't take it literally. Taliban means extremist.
> For example:
> Buddhist Taliban = Buddhist extremist
> Christian Taliban = Christian extremist
> ...


 
But that has nothing to do with their religion (or lack therof). That's just what happens when you have type A personalities in the same place at the same time. People talk crap about other people for crying out loud!

You need thicker skin.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 19, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> But that has nothing to do with their religion (or lack therof). That's just what happens when you have type A personalities in the same place at the same time. *People talk crap about other people for crying out loud!*
> 
> You need thicker skin.


It is more than talking crap.  If you visited that thread, you'll know.


----------



## l69lou (Dec 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Why do you assume that someone that doesn't accept jesus is a lost soul? 70% of the world is nonchristian and most of them do perfectly fine.


   The reason that one who rejects Jesus as the Christ is lost in his sins is that Jesus Himself clearly stated that to be the case. " I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father execpt through me." John 14:6. " For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."John 3 :16 Why do you suppose that God sent His only Son to leave the throne of Heaven to be insulted, ridiculed ,tortured and murdered on a crucifiction cross? If we already had ways to come to God and fix this broken relationship between us why would God have gave His son ? Because there was no other way ! God loves you that much ! You have the freedom and choice to believe Christ and recieve that love or to reject it but let's be clear on the message. I have NO animosity to anyone who has not recieved this incredible love relationship yet and I defend your right to believe as you choose. I was there for many years. But the truth remains that Jesus came and lived a perfect life and though he had no sin of his own He took yours and mine on himself on the cross to ransom us back to God and after this life it is before Him that we shall stand and give an account of our life. Thankyou for this chance to share this with you guys!


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

l69lou said:


> The reason that one who rejects Jesus as the Christ is lost in his sins is that Jesus Himself clearly stated that to be the case. " I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father execpt through me." John 14:6. " For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."John 3 :16 Why do you suppose that God sent His only Son to leave the throne of Heaven to be insulted, ridiculed ,tortured and murdered on a crucifiction cross? If we already had ways to come to God and fix this broken relationship between us why would God have gave His son ? Because there was no other way ! God loves you that much ! You have the freedom and choice to believe Christ and recieve that love or to reject it but let's be clear on the message. I have NO animosity to anyone who has not recieved this incredible love relationship yet and I defend your right to believe as you choose. I was there for many years. But the truth remains that Jesus came and lived a perfect life and though he had no sin of his own He took yours and mine on himself on the cross to ransom us back to God and after this life it is before Him that we shall stand and give an account of our life. Thankyou for this chance to share this with you guys!


Fairy tale.  There are no talking snakes, virgin births, resurrections or talking burning bushes.  It's time to grow up and start thinking like an adult.


----------



## dgp (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^I second that^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Please don't take it literally. Taliban means extremist.
> For example:
> Buddhist Taliban = Buddhist extremist
> Christian Taliban = Christian extremist
> ...


It was only atheists mocking ol' grins? I'm pretty sure secdri has professed faith in a god some where on here before. He was the op remember? You seem like someone holding onto a christian misnomer about atheism: Without God there is only chaos and hedonism. You also said you believe in humanism, which is essentially secular morality. You've argued against yourself.


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Please don't take it literally. Taliban means extremist.
> For example:
> Buddhist Taliban = Buddhist extremist
> Christian Taliban = Christian extremist
> ...


 
The Taliban, by definition refers to a Muslim fundamentalist group in Afghanistan.  There is no such thing as a christian taliban or a buddhist taliban or a jewish taliban.  The word has a specific origin and meaning.  the Taliban is known for extremism, but the word taliban is not synonymous with extremist.  Sorry to hear someone got humiliated, but you should not tar every atheist on this forum with the same brush, and the use of the word Taliban is incendiary.














javascript:;javascript:;


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2011)

I just rubbed one out


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It is more than talking crap.  If you visited that thread, you'll know.



jesus christ... oops wrong thread to say that, let me try again. God fucking damn it.... damn wrong again.... what was i trying to say? oh yeah, THIS IS FUCKING ANYTHING GOES!!!

I dont think you understand the meaning of anything goes.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a94QqGVizBc&feature=related


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never understood why people believe atheists have no morals, and to claim that they need to follow ancient text to truly know how to behave is an insult to the good part of humanity. 


There's a common theme among all religions which defines how we should behave however if you look up the dictionary definition of "humane" you will also find it there in brief and minus the bigotry.

It isn't religion that produces kind people. Some people are naturally kind and some people are mean hearted despite what beliefs they hold. 

As for the childish stories in the bible, I believe they really happened and that Moses was tripping balls when he spoke to that burning bush. 
Humans have been using psychedelics for religious purposes since the dawn of time so if you are able to look at these stories from a perspective that was a result of an altered state of consciousness then they can make perfect sense. 

Mystical and religious experiences are common and well documented with many natural substances that have long been considered sacred.
In Hinduism, the cow is sacred because magic mushrooms would grow on cow shit. 

There's a lot that can be learned from altered states however the pompous intellectuals will dismiss these experiences as pure intoxication or just a change in brain chemistry. They are usually the people who have never touched psychedelics in their life because they think they know better.

I've had many level 5 experiences and unless you've had one they are impossible to understand. 
vvv
Psychedelic experience - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've never understood why people believe atheists have no morals, and to claim that they need to follow ancient text to truly know how to behave is an insult to the good part of humanity.
> 
> 
> There's a common theme among all religions which defines how we should behave however if you look up the dictionary definition of "humane" you will also find it there in brief and minus the bigotry.
> ...



I have literally had over 50 psychedelic experiences and have never seen something that wasn't there.  I've seen objects "breath" and take on different colors, but I've never seen green monsters or something like that


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

The mind itself along with the ego can create a major barrier. Complete sensory deprivation in a meditation-like state, the willingness to let go of your ego and preconceived beliefs/thoughts, plus a high dose of psilocybin and you'll be wired for sound in no time. 

Many people simply shut off any significant experience with distractions both internal and external.


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> The mind itself along with the ego can create a major barrier. Complete sensory deprivation in a meditation-like state, the willingness to let go of your ego and preconceived beliefs/thoughts, plus a high dose of psilocybin and you'll be wired for sound in no time.
> 
> Many people simply shut off any significant experience with distractions both internal and external.


 
I've also had many experiences with mushrooms and LSD.  I think the propensity for visual hallucinations is limitless, not to mention the auditory and various additional sensory perception changes that are possible.  Always felt a kind of enrichment after each experience.  Never had anything close to a "bad trip."


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> The mind itself along with the ego can create a major barrier. Complete sensory deprivation in a meditation-like state, the willingness to let go of your ego and preconceived beliefs/thoughts, plus a high dose of psilocybin and you'll be wired for sound in no time.
> 
> Many people simply shut off any significant experience with distractions both internal and external.


Have you ever gone into a sensory deprivation tank? I've seen Joe Rogan talking about it being pretty intense. I bet being in the tank on LSD would be life altering.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Have you ever gone into a sensory deprivation tank? I've seen Joe Rogan talking about it being pretty intense. I bet being in the tank on LSD would be life altering.



I haven't yet however it's something that I plan to do as it interests me a lot. Ive listened to Joe speak about it many times and it sound awesome. The closest tank is 180 miles from where I live but it's only a 2.5 hour drive.

Mushrooms or LSD would definitely be a must and I'd try to stay in there for at least 2 hours. 

I can only begin to imagine what it will be like.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 19, 2011)

MDR said:


> The Taliban, by definition refers to a Muslim fundamentalist group in Afghanistan. *There is no such thing as a christian taliban or a buddhist taliban or a jewish taliban*. The word has a specific origin and meaning. the Taliban is known for extremism, but the word taliban is not synonymous with extremist. Sorry to hear someone got humiliated, *but you should not tar every atheist on this forum with the same brush,* and the use of the word Taliban is incendiary.


*These are invented words that I saw people using them to discribe some religious extremist on some other forum. Here are some more example of invented words to discribe extremist: Soup Nazi, moral nazi, grammar nazi and etc. *

*There are rotten tomatoes in every religion and societies. I am not saying all the atheists are extremist. *


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

I once, while on mushrooms was at Disneyland and on "it's a small world" ride and it broke down for an hour and a half and I was stuck inside it with the little statues dancing and the music would periodically turn on and off.  There were 3 of us on the boat w a whole family.  The parents were yelling at the kids the whole time, while we just sat there in total shock that it was happening.  We literally didn't say one word the entire time.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've never understood *why people believe atheists have no morals,* and to claim that they need to follow ancient text to truly know how to behave is an insult to the good part of humanity.
> 
> 
> There's a common theme among all religions which defines how we should behave however if you look up the dictionary definition of "humane" you will also find it there in brief and minus the bigotry.
> ...


Moral value is not religious value.  It is human value.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've never understood why people believe atheists have no morals, and to claim that they need to follow ancient text to truly know how to behave is an insult to the good part of humanity.
> 
> 
> There's a common theme among all religions which defines how we should behave however if you look up the dictionary definition of "humane" you will also find it there in brief and minus the bigotry.
> ...



Are you really suggesting that the burning bush was really talking?  As if bushes can talk, but we can only hear them on mushrooms?  If you believe that than you have to believe in Christianity.  I'm sorry, but I think drugs just make us hallucinate, and that schizophrenics don't actually have voices talking to them, they're just ill.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 19, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> jesus christ... oops wrong thread to say that, let me try again. God fucking damn it.... damn wrong again.... what was i trying to say? oh yeah, THIS IS FUCKING ANYTHING GOES!!!
> 
> *I dont think you understand the meaning of anything goes*.


It means members should enter there at their own risk. It doesn't mean you can drag innocent woman in there against her free will in order to humiliate her.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Are you really suggesting that the burning bush was really talking?  As if bushes can talk, but we can only hear them on mushrooms?  If you believe that than you have to believe in Christianity.  I'm sorry, but I think drugs just make us hallucinate, and that schizophrenics don't actually have voices talking to them, they're just ill.



Im suggesting that if Moses was in fact having a psychedelic experience then yes, in _his_ mind it was communicating and probably with much more clarity than any language could hope to achieve.

If it had a profound and powerful effect on him then how can you say that he didn't experience what he claimed and that it wasn't real to him. "To him" being the key words. Seeing as though you cannot come close to explaining what consciousness is then how can you say that it didn't have some kind of significance?

When I'm peaking in an altered state and communicating with whatever it is that communicates with you while under the influence, then from your perspective I would look like I'm just sitting still with my eyes closed similar to a buddhist in a state of meditation however Im experiencing  a completely different state of awareness than you which is very real and I'm probably learning things that conflict with my preconceived beliefs giving me something to reflect upon for many months after to maybe even a lifetime.

I'm as Christian as you would be a Buddhist monk but I cannot deny what these substances can do and what they can provoke within us. 

Communication with an all knowing and all loving source of knowledge is common with the use of psilocybin in particular.

It has nothing to do with intelligence. 80% of users of the shroomery (mushroom forum) report mystical experiences yet religion gets beaten down to size on that forum just as it does here. The materialistic views of the atheist don't stand up in reality because the world we live in is not based on material, that's just an illusion and consciousness will never be explained as being a chemical neurological bi-product of brain activity.


Organised religion really has provoked a fundamental knee jerk reaction and it needed to happen but in my opinion we should be careful not to throw the baby out with the bath water because at the end of the day, nobody knows shit.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I have literally had over 50 psychedelic experiences and have never seen something that wasn't there.  I've seen objects "breath" and take on different colors, but I've never seen green monsters or something like that



Same here. I don't know if other people are lying, or if I am just unique, but I have never had a visual hallucination, and I have eaten 30 mushrooms in one sitting. Colors change, and things seem to move around, but no pink elephants, or purple dinosaurs have graced me with their presence. 

On the other hand, I have had auditory hallucination without a single drug in my body just being sleep deprived.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe youre not getting good shit


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Would you say the same thing about a schizophrenic who hears voices?  A lot if this just sounds like Mumbo jumbo, and really just sounds like sime ideas that are thrown around regarding the mind and hallucinations.  If its just happening in his mind, then it's a hallucination and not real.
I remember frying on acid and mushrooms and while walking through the woods my buddy starts to throw up violently for about 10 minutes, then was fine.  He's a very religious Christian and to this day swears that he was exorcising a demon.  Obviously I think he's an idiot, and try to convince him that maybe it was the 8th of mushrooms and the acid that had something to do with it, but he won't accept it.  I don't buy that just because he thinks it was a demon automatically makes it a demon.  His intelligence is restrained by his religiousness and nothing else.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

I've only ever seen rainbows, auras, colours, surfaces breathing, geometrical patterns while shutting my eyes, faces morphing and decomposing and a kaleidoscope that's has the potential to communicate. 

It wasn't until I experienced it that I researched it and found it to be common be very specific to my experience.

I'm just expiring ideas with an open mind.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've only ever seen rainbows, auras, colours, surfaces breathing, geometrical patterns while shutting my eyes, faces morphing and decomposing and a kaleidoscope that's has the potential to communicate.
> 
> It wasn't until I experienced it that I researched it and found it to be common be very specific to my experience.
> 
> I'm just expiring ideas with an open mind.



Those are exactly the things that I see.  Plus lots of hysterical laughter.  The geometrical patterns are more common w acid though.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Would you say the same thing about a schizophrenic who hears voices?  A lot if this just sounds like Mumbo jumbo, and really just sounds like sime ideas that are thrown around regarding the mind and hallucinations.  If its just happening in his mind, then it's a hallucination and not real.
> I remember frying on acid and mushrooms and while walking through the woods my buddy starts to throw up violently for about 10 minutes, then was fine.  He's a very religious Christian and to this day swears that he was exorcising a demon.  Obviously I think he's an idiot, and try to convince him that maybe it was the 8th of mushrooms and the acid that had something to do with it, but he won't accept it.  I don't buy that just because he thinks it was a demon automatically makes it a demon.  His intelligence is restrained by his religiousness and nothing else.



Taking into consideration that a bat or a dolphin have a completely different state of consciousness than you do, does that make it any less real?

As humans, we have our own version of what real is and although it's very real to us, it does not represent reality as a majority.

As for your christian friend i feel that beliefs are overated. That's something I have against both religions and the material views of science. Though I do respect the atheist point of view very much. Science is based on rational thought however science stop where consciousness and quantum physics begins and they need to acknowledge this as opposed to ignoring the fundamental problems it poses.


As far as the schizophrenic who hears voices is concerned, if he is genuinley hearing those voices then that's his personal reality. They would no doubt be a product if his own mind however that doesn't make then any less real to him.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've only ever seen rainbows, auras, colours, surfaces breathing, geometrical patterns while shutting my eyes, faces morphing and decomposing and a kaleidoscope that's has the potential to communicate.
> 
> It wasn't until I experienced it that I researched it and found it to be common be very specific to my experience.
> 
> I'm just expiring ideas with an open mind.



Damn predictive text!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Would you say the same thing about a schizophrenic who hears voices?  A lot if this just sounds like Mumbo jumbo, and really just sounds like sime ideas that are thrown around regarding the mind and hallucinations.  If its just happening in his mind, then it's a hallucination and not real.
> I remember frying on acid and mushrooms and while walking through the woods my buddy starts to throw up violently for about 10 minutes, then was fine.  He's a very religious Christian and to this day swears that he was exorcising a demon.  Obviously I think he's an idiot, and try to convince him that maybe it was the 8th of mushrooms and the acid that had something to do with it, but he won't accept it.  I don't buy that just because he thinks it was a demon automatically makes it a demon.  His intelligence is restrained by his religiousness and nothing else.





Before I started taking medication for bi-polar disorder, I would have manic attacks that would keep me up for days. Around the third or forth day, I would hear voices and other auditory hallucinations like phones ringing.  

There was never anything of content. No voice ever told me to do anything. Now that I think about it, no voice ever actually addressed me personally. It was more or less just people having conversations about bullshit in the room for which nobody existed but me. It was more of a nuisance than anything else. 

I believe that the voices were manifested by me, and since I had no strong beliefs about god, the voices took the form just annoying people having conversations right next to me while I try to sleep. If I had stronger beliefs about God, perhaps the voices would have took the form of angels, demons, or some other bullshit. 

The experience left me to believe that 99% of religion was built upon mental illness, and not the divine power of god.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Before I started taking medication for bi-polar disorder, I would have manic attacks that would keep me up for days. Around the third or forth day, I would hear voices and other auditory hallucinations like phones ringing.
> 
> There was never anything of content. No voice ever told me to do anything. Now that I think about it, no voice ever actually addressed me personally. It was more or less just people having conversations about bullshit in the room for which nobody existed but me. It was more of a nuisance than anything else.
> 
> ...


Not that I believe in god, but, what if your experience was a just a delusion? The man called Gautama found out how human mind works more than 2500 years ago. But scientists are still trying to figure out how it works.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 20, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> It was only atheists mocking ol' grins? I'm pretty sure secdri has professed faith in a god some where on here before. He was the op remember? You seem like someone holding onto a christian misnomer about atheism: Without God there is only chaos and hedonism. You also said you believe in humanism, which is essentially secular morality. You've argued against yourself.


In my eyes, both religious people and atheists are humans. When one human mistreats other human, I have to speak up. Secdri is anything but a follower of god. Judge him by his action, not by his words.


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> *These are invented words that I saw people using them to discribe some religious extremist on some other forum. Here are some more example of invented words to discribe extremist: Soup Nazi, moral nazi, grammar nazi and etc. *
> 
> *There are rotten tomatoes in every religion and societies. I am not saying all the atheists are extremist. *


 
Bullshit.  You stated clearly that the word Taliban=extremist.  It does not.  Then you equated the Taliban to Atheism.  Glad to hear that is not what you meant to say, but it is exactly what you said.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Not that I believe in god, but, what if your experience was a just a delusion? The man called Gautama found out how human mind works more than 2500 years ago. But scientists are still trying to figure out how it works.



Are you retarded? The whole post was about sleep delirium and the fact that it was all created by my own mind.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Are you retarded? The whole post was about sleep delirium and the fact that it was all created by my own mind.



no, i dont think she is completely retarded. she does try to make herself look smart by trying to post intelligent arguments but she fails because she doesnt understand what the fuck she's posting and what the discussion is about.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (Dec 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> no, i dont think she is completely retarded. she does try to make herself look smart by trying to post intelligent arguments but she fails because she doesnt understand what the fuck she's posting and what the discussion is about.


I am not trying to be intelligent. I consider myself an imperfect person, who has lots of room for improvement. That is why I try to keep myself open to both religious and non-religious people. Maybe it is you, closed minded man, who thinks only things that can be touched of seen exist and nothing else. Some things can't be proven in physical forms but can be understood and experienced only by open minded people.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 20, 2011)

MDR said:


> Bullshit. You stated clearly that the word Taliban=extremist. It does not. Then you equated the Taliban to Atheism. Glad to hear that is not what you meant to say, but it is exactly what you said.


 Do you think these extremist atheists in this forum have long beard and they wear rag on their head?


----------



## troubador (Dec 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I am not trying to be intelligent. I consider myself an imperfect person, who has lots of room for improvement. That is why I try to keep myself open to both religious and non-religious people. Maybe it is you, closed minded man, who thinks only things that can be touched of seen exist and nothing else. Some things can't be proven in physical forms but can be understood and experienced only by open minded people.



Believing in shit that isn't real and using poor logic does not make you open minded or if it does, then being open minded is not a merit.


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Do you think these extremist atheists in this forum have long beard and they wear rag on their head?


 
I think you just don't have a clue, and that your posts reflect that fact.


----------



## dgp (Dec 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Do you think these extremist atheists in this forum have long beard and they wear rag on their head?


 

I don’t understand the label ”*extremist atheists*?" I don’t consider myself as an *extremist*. I don’t go door to door giving out bibles and try to convert people from their uncivilized ways, and try to save their wicked souls, and convert them to a Christian life. I consider that to be *extremist*. I consider invading country after country to be *extremist*. (There is historical fact to that one) History has shown a pattern of what I see as *extremist*. That has been the Christian way for many years, convert the wicked or death to those who don’t follow.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 21, 2011)

MDR said:


> You mean about you?  Probably nobody.



No my angry little friend...about the deities.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 21, 2011)

dgp said:


> I don???t understand the label ???*extremist atheists*?" I don???t consider myself as an *extremist*. I don???t go door to door giving out bibles and try to convert people from their uncivilized ways, and try to save their wicked souls, and convert them to a Christian life. I consider that to be *extremist*. I consider invading country after country to be *extremist*. (There is historical fact to that one) History has shown a pattern of what I see as *extremist*. That has been the Christian way for many years, convert the wicked or death to those who don???t follow.


There are extremists in all religions and among atheists too.  If you started this thread, then you are also an extremist in my book.  How can you say religions have no place in society?  May be you should have said that any form of extremist has no place in society.  It would have made a lot more sense than what you said.


----------



## troubador (Dec 21, 2011)

Chubby said:


> May be you should have said that any form of extremist has no place in society.  It would have made a lot more sense than what you said.



Sounds kind of extreme to me.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 21, 2011)

I get mad at both religious and non-religious extremists. But I don't hate them. They are both imperfect humans, who failed to see the whole picture.


----------



## MDR (Dec 21, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> No my angry little friend...about the deities.


 
Thanks for adding your opinion. Since your last post just said simply who gives a shit, I'm sure you can understand why someone might be confused by your comment. Since I don't believe in any deities, I can actually relate to your point now that you've actually made one.


----------



## dgp (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## blazeftp (Dec 22, 2011)

MDR said:


> Thanks for adding your opinion. Since your last post just said simply who gives a shit, I'm sure you can understand why someone might be confused by your comment. Since I don't believe in any deities, I can actually relate to your point now that you've actually made one.



Sorry about the misunderstanding friend. Glad we have an understanding. Thanks God....See what i did there ?


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 22, 2011)

The experience left me to believe that 99% of religion was built upon mental illness, and not the divine power of god.[/QUOTE]


???The president of the United States has claimed, on more than one occasion, to be in dialogue with God. If he said that he was talking to God through his hairdryer, this would precipitate a national emergency. I fail to see how the addition of a hairdryer makes the claim more ridiculous or offensive.??? 
― Sam Harris, _Letter to a Christian Nation_


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 22, 2011)

rzrbak said:


> The experience left me to believe that 99% of religion was built upon mental illness, and not the divine power of god.


 

???The president of the United States has claimed, on more than one occasion, to be in dialogue with God. If he said that he was talking to God through his hairdryer, this would precipitate a national emergency. I fail to see how the addition of a hairdryer makes the claim more ridiculous or offensive.??? 
― Sam Harris, _Letter to a Christian Nation_[/QUOTE]
That's a great book!


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Would you say the same thing about a schizophrenic who hears voices?  A lot if this just sounds like Mumbo jumbo, and really just sounds like sime ideas that are thrown around regarding the mind and hallucinations.  If its just happening in his mind, then it's a hallucination and not real.
> I remember frying on acid and mushrooms and while walking through the woods my buddy starts to throw up violently for about 10 minutes, then was fine.  He's a very religious Christian and to this day swears that he was exorcising a demon.  Obviously I think he's an idiot, and try to convince him that maybe it was the 8th of mushrooms and the acid that had something to do with it, but he won't accept it.  I don't buy that just because he thinks it was a demon automatically makes it a demon.  His intelligence is restrained by his religiousness and nothing else.




Wow,with a post like that(frying on acid with your buddy)I am going to take 
"anything" you say seriously.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 23, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Wow,with a post like that(frying on acid with your buddy)I am going to take
> "anything" you say seriously.



Actually I was on acid and mushrooms.  What's your point?  I've done all sorts of hallucinogens and I smoke weed regularly, w a Dr. Prescription.  You believe in virgin births and people walking on water, so your obviously so retarded and stupid that you don't know basic biology or physics.  Here's some more: the sun is older than the earth (bible got this wrong too), there was no ark, a human can't part seas, and Jesus is not going to float down on a cloud and rapture you and your retarded Christian friends.
It seems like I have my very own retarded Christian troll that likes to follow me around and harass me.  You should try to be more Christ like since you claim to be a Christian.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 23, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Wow,with a post like that(frying on acid with your buddy)I am going to take
> "anything" you say seriously.



Jesus would have been far better off turning the old testament into blotter paper. Now that would have been a miracle.


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)

"Religion is excellent stuff for keeping common people quiet."
Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I get mad at both religious and non-religious extremists. But I don't hate them. They are both imperfect humans, who failed to see the _*whole picture*_.


Too this end...let's see your fuckin' tits, ho.


----------



## dgp (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jesus


----------



## colochine (Dec 25, 2011)

dgp said:


> Happy Birthday Jesus



You sure about that?


----------



## dgp (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 25, 2011)

Jesus is a bitch made nigga. Fuck that nigga's birfday


----------



## colochine (Dec 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Jesus is a bitch made nigga. Fuck that nigga's birfday



Real nigga talk.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Jesus is a bitch made nigga. Fuck that nigga's birfday


Is going to hell^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is going to hell^^^



I have a feeling that withoutrulers would like it there. In fact he'd probably take over soon after he got there.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I have a feeling that withoutrulers would like it there. In fact he'd probably take over soon after he got there.



Hell is every liberals wet dream. The system tells you what you can and can't do, everyone is treated equally, and I'm sure at least some of the punishments mean taking it in the ass.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 25, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Hell is every liberals wet dream. The system tells you what you can and can't do, everyone is treated equally, and I'm sure at least some of the punishments mean taking it in the ass.


I know your only kidding, but for the record I'm not a liberal. I am however excited over the prospect of being sodomised by Satan. Devil gonna make it burn so good.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I know your only kidding, but for the record I'm not a liberal. I am however excited over the prospect of being sodomised by Satan. Devil gonna make it burn so good.



I wasn't referring to you. I was just making a joke.

I've watched South Park. The Devil seems like kind of a nice guy. He just needs someone to love him.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I know your only kidding, but for the record I'm not a liberal.


Pffffttt...bullshit.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Pffffttt...bullshit.


a cursory glance at my profile page will tell you my political leaning. Also every ten or so posts I tend to vocalise anarchist philosophy. Anarchists are not liberals. You may also consider reading up on the terms. Liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





P.s. even my location under my avi is an anarchist joke.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> a cursory glance at my profile page will tell you my political leaning. Also every ten or so posts I tend to vocalise anarchist philosophy. Anarchists are not liberals. You may also consider reading up on the terms. Liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A clever disguise for your true UK belief in "Big Brother".


----------



## dgp (Dec 29, 2011)

The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-women was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.  Does this make sense to you?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-women was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.  Does this make sense to you?



Man!Wtf!
8 pages???? Really??? 
I dont fucking get how people that are Christian piss you fucking athiest off so much! Get the fuck over it.Shut the fuck up already.....beat off.


----------



## dgp (Dec 29, 2011)

Christian don’t piss my off.  What I dont understand is why nonchristen piss you off so much.  If your going to tell me im wrong explain the last  2000 years?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-women was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.  Does this make sense to you?



It makes perfect sense, all you need is faith and to suspend your critical thinking skills.


----------



## MDR (Dec 29, 2011)

If christianity didn't influence and affect this country in so many ways, atheists probably wouldn't have such a strong reaction.  The fundamentalist lobby is powerful, and it does affect policy.  All we are saying is that is shouldn't.  The American Atheists movement is needed to counteract the power of the christian freaks who want religion to be considered in every political decision.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2011)

dgp said:


> The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-women was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.  Does this make sense to you?


Nice copy and paste. Interesting you that you would try to use these words as your own.


----------



## dgp (Dec 30, 2011)

So fucking what. I seen those words on two tshirts at the mall yesterday.  Of course I didnt fucking write it. Do you direct every video you post?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 7, 2012)

If atheism leads one to rely souly on the intellect plus an attachment to material phenomena in order to understand reality then they are not courageously seeking truth. The concept of atheism can often have as much of a placebo effect as the views of fundamental religion. They both fail to realise their flaws. 

I find it understandable as to why people refuse to acknowledge the deities portrayed by modern day religions but if atheism requires a strict attachment to the material world then where does the pursuit for truth begin and where does it stop? Western science, by its own methodology only works until it stops working (which it does within the fields of quantum mechanics and consciousness) and even then it simply analyses the behaviour of existing phenomena therefore it doesn't find truth but replaces truth with facts which are completely irrelevant to a greater understanding. 

It seems that people in general are either high on faith or they are attached to the illusion of knowledge. These both become fundamental views the very moment one becomes attached to any particular belief. 

If youre an atheist/materialist, at a personal level you should be able to acknowledge exactly why you dismiss any particular set of beliefs (whether it be a simple case of no scientific evidence or possibly soething else)and be able to give a valid reason that is not tainted with an all too common element of resentment which could have been attributed by any number of reasons. 
I find theres an irony within the materialist's concept of reality as using intellect alone they should be able to independently agknowledge the limits within their own set of stringent beliefs and understand why their intellect has been defeated. 

I'm also very curious as to what some atheists here _actually do believe_ and how they can honestly justify their purely materialistic views. 

The materialistic minded should also acknowledge that the biggest problems science is faced with is consciousness which also happens to be the same field that, if it could be explained accurately, could potentially define our very existence?


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 7, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> If atheism leads one to rely souly on the intellect plus an attachment to material phenomena in order to understand reality then they are not courageously seeking truth. The concept of atheism can often have as much of a placebo effect as the views of fundamental religion. They both fail to realise their flaws.
> 
> I find it understandable as to why people refuse to acknowledge the deities portrayed by modern day religions but if atheism requires a strict attachment to the material world then where does the pursuit for truth begin and where does it stop? Western science, by its own methodology only works until it stops working (which it does within the fields of quantum mechanics and consciousness) and even then it simply analyses the behaviour of existing phenomena therefore it doesn't find truth but replaces truth with facts which are completely irrelevant to a greater understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 7, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Man!Wtf!
> 8 pages???? Really???
> I dont fucking get how people that are Christian piss you fucking athiest off so much! Get the fuck over it.Shut the fuck up already.....beat off.



Because the stupid fucks vote and influence policies and laws that I have to constantly side step on a daily basis.


----------



## dgp (Jan 7, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Because the stupid fucks vote and influence policies and laws that I have to constantly side step on a daily basis.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Because the stupid fucks vote and influence policies and laws that I have to constantly side step on a daily basis.


On the flip side, we also vote and influence policies that they are having to learn to live with.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 8, 2012)

dgp said:


> So fucking what. I seen those words on two tshirts at the mall yesterday.  Of course I didnt fucking write it. _*Do you direct every video you post*_?


Do the two correlate? What if say...I "wrote" a video I posted? Hmm...


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> On the flip side, we also vote and influence policies that they are having to learn to live with.



That's what they have to deal with if they want to live in the U.S.  If they don't want to live in a *secular* country, they can move to Iran.  They are not allowed to write their religious beliefs into law.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 8, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Einstein didn't believe in god either, nor does Stephen hawkings.  Also, 93% of the scientists in the National Academy of Scientists are atheists.  It seems like intelligent people find themselves on one side of this debate.




Albert Einstein's understanding of reality meant that he was able to rise above the sterile views of the academic community and realise how destructive those views could be to our race. In my opinion, he is the epitome of what science should be. 

I'm not arguing for the existence of god. I just find that the atheist/god debate is trivialised with mind-numbing topics such as talking snakes, Noah's ark and the effects that religion has on society. Religion has very little to do with God, its just a set of beliefs. 

It's a shame because this is probably the most significant topic of discussion and that could contribute to the reason why people often do their best to avoid it like the plague.

But then again, I was lucky enough to be born in a country where religion and politics mix like water and oil so I don't harbour a resentment for religion in the same way that many do. 


*Anyway, some insightful Einstein quotes:*

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."

"The only real valuable thing is intuition."

"The eternal mystery of the world is its comprehensibility."

"The man of science is a poor philosopher."

"I want to know God's thoughts; the rest are details."

"A human being is a part of a whole, called by us _universe_, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings as something separated from the rest... a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest to us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circle of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty."


"Now he has departed from this strange world a little ahead of me. That means nothing. People like us, who believe in physics, know that the distinction between past, present, and future is only a stubbornly persistent illusion."

"No, this trick won't work...How on earth are you ever going to explain in terms of chemistry and physics so important a biological phenomenon as first love?"

"Science without religion is lame. Religion without science is blind."

"A person starts to live when he can live outside himself."

"Whoever undertakes to set himself up as a judge of Truth and Knowledge is shipwrecked by the laughter of the gods."


“Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand.”

"A man should look for what is, and not for what he thinks should be."


"I am a deeply religious nonbeliever - this is a somewhat new kind of religion."

"No problem can be solved from the same level of consciousness that created it."

"Buddhism has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things, natural and spiritual, as a meaningful unity."

"Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen."


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> But then again, I was lucky enough to be born in a country where religion and politics mix like water and oil so I don't harbour a resentment for religion in the same way that many do.



This is an important statement.  I live in one of the most religious countries, and although this country was supposed to be secular, the religious right is constantly trying to force their religious views into law.  

I'm not so much interested in the debate of whether there is a god or not, I prefer to discuss evolution vs creationism.  An overwhelming number of Americans believe in the creation story and believe that the earth is 6000 years old.

I recently read an article in which the author states that currently there are 6 pieces of legislation that are either trying to force evolution out of schools or force creationism into science class.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 8, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is an important statement.  I live in one of the most religious countries, and although this country was supposed to be secular, the religious right is constantly trying to force their religious views into law.
> 
> I'm not so much interested in the debate of whether there is a god or not, I prefer to discuss evolution vs creationism.  An overwhelming number of Americans believe in the creation story and believe that the earth is 6000 years old.
> 
> I recently read an article in which the author states that currently there are 6 pieces of legislation that are either trying to force evolution out of schools or force creationism into science class.




I also used to debate young earth creationists until I realised the joke was on me for giving them my time but if I lived in a country where political policy was stongly influence by fundamental religion then I too would be furious.

I guess when people announce that they are atheists I immediately want to know why in the same way that I want to know why people are religious. Is there something they know that I do not? What can they see that I cant? Have they analyzed their beliefs from all possible angles? Its my curiousity that draws me into the discussion.


Any intelligent species would realise that science and religion should be intimately related and if it is not, something is incorrect and therefore needs to be adjusted.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> I also used to debate young earth creationists until I realised the joke was on me for giving them my time but if I lived in a country where political policy was stongly influence by fundamental religion then I too would be furious.
> 
> I guess when people announce that they are atheists I immediately want to know why in the same way that I want to know why people are religious. Is there something they know that I do not? What can they see that I cant? Have they analyzed their beliefs from all possible angles? Its my curiousity that draws me into the discussion.
> 
> ...



It seems that your definition of atheist is different than mine.  I don't claim to know if there is one or not, I just haven't been given any reason to believe in one.  Furthermore, I've seen enough to make me not believe in one.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 8, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> It seems that your definition of atheist is different than mine.  I don't claim to know if there is one or not, I just haven't been given any reason to believe in one.  Furthermore, I've seen enough to make me not believe in one.





Even if there were a god it would be completely beyond all definition.  Stating that you've seen enough to make you not believe tells me that  you have personally defined what God would be and as you are unable to  tick all the boxes you have come to the conclusion that god does not  exist, yet _you_ exist. Reality really is the untimate conundrum. 

Its for this reason that I remain agnostic to everything yet an atheist  to the petty and childish characterisations that exist in minds of the religious in gereral.

So yes, our definition of the word atheist is different. The militant  atheist revolution needs to happen in order to restore some sanity to  the world, I just wish it would happen sooner than later. 

Existence does not exist by accident. It is what it is, despite our inability to comprehend it.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> Even if there were a god it would be completely beyond all definition.  Stating that you've seen enough to make you not believe tells me that  you have personally defined what God would be and as you are unable to  tick all the boxes you have come to the conclusion that god does not  exist, yet _you_ exist. Reality really is the untimate conundrum.
> 
> Its for this reason that I remain agnostic to everything yet an atheist  to the petty and childish characterisations that exist in minds of the religious in gereral.
> 
> ...



This is a very interesting way to look at it.  I dont disagree w any of it except that when I say that what ive seen leads me to not believe in god, I'm referring to the current definition of god.  Ie Jehovah, the god of the bible.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 9, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> That's what they have to deal with if they want to live in the U.S.  If they don't want to live in a *secular* country, they can move to Iran.  They are not allowed to write their religious beliefs into law.


Exactly. I believe that calling out a believer solely because they, "believe" is akin to calling the kettle black. Atheists need to grow up and stop bitching and crying about what is not fair and learn to accept that not everyone will see their point of view. Balance must be maintained.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 9, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> Even if there were a god it would be completely beyond all definition.  Stating that you've seen enough to make you not believe tells me that  you have personally defined what God would be and as you are unable to  tick all the boxes you have come to the conclusion that god does not  exist, yet _you_ exist. Reality really is the untimate conundrum.
> 
> _*Its for this reason that I remain agnostic to everything yet an atheist  to the petty and childish characterisations that exist in minds of the religious in gereral.*_
> 
> ...


Here is wisdom.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Chubby said:


> To me, a person who has no moral value is as same as animal. Doesn't matter if you are a religious person or an athiest.


 

Chubby...

I found this pic on the net...

Is this you?...

Kinda looks like your old avatar...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 29, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Chubby...
> 
> I found this pic on the net...
> 
> ...


Chubby's got some hot knockers. I like a girl with a bit of jiggle.


----------

